# Wicked Weasel



## lostprophet

A couple of Weasel Shots
*
CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES VERSIONS

*


----------



## Antarctican

Ohhhh, so cuuuuuute! No way could that little guy be wicked. Or did you mean 'wicked good' weasel shots? _That_ I'd agree with!


----------



## the real slim aidy

love the 2nd shot so sharp amazing!


----------



## Hannahbelle

That is the cutest little thing ever!  I refuse to believe he's evil....


----------



## Overread

Wonderfull shots!
I take it these are more wild shots - if so then with the foxes (and I am sure others that I have not yet seen) you have really found the wild gems in your area! Well done hope to see many more


----------



## Robstar1619

Excellent..i like that 2nd shot..amazing.


----------



## lostprophet

Antarctican said:


> Ohhhh, so cuuuuuute! No way could that little guy be wicked. Or did you mean 'wicked good' weasel shots? _That_ I'd agree with!



many thanks



the real slim aidy said:


> love the 2nd shot so sharp amazing!



ta



Hannahbelle said:


> That is the cutest little thing ever!  I refuse to believe he's evil....



trust me, you wouldn't say that if it was hanging off your hand



Overread said:


> Wonderfull shots!
> I take it these are more wild shots - if so then with the foxes (and I am sure others that I have not yet seen) you have really found the wild gems in your area! Well done hope to see many more



wild? they were livid 
all taken at the British Wildlife Centre, trust me I wouldn't want to get that close to a Weasel 



Robstar1619 said:


> Excellent..i like that 2nd shot..amazing.



cheers


----------



## Hoppy

Love the first one, the look is so natural.


----------



## lostprophet

cheers mate


----------



## Miaow

Great pics - He's so cute


----------

